
California’s PG&E Blackouts Are a Climate Warning - elorant
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/10/californias-blackout-warning/599851/
======
remotecool
There was an article from 2000 floating around HN a couple of weeks ago that
predicted floods and disasters by 2012...which never happened. I remember the
same predictions in the 80s and the 90s.

Not everything is due to climate change and articles that try to attribute
everything to climate change without any real evidence, only hurts the cause.

